# Walleye Newbie



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok the past couple years I've wanted to learn how to target Walleye and Saugeye, from what I hear on the streets you can jig for them with spoons or troll, and have learned they are usually caught on the bottom possibly in rocky or gravely areas, and tipping with pieces or whole earthworms is prefered (please correct me if I'm not on the right path?)
So last week my elderly Brother in law gave me his tackle box that he used primaraly on lake Erie, although I will be fishing deeper resivors in SW Ohio, most of the lures were very old but I spent a few hours cleaning them and will probably replace the hooks. From what I know there are Erie dearies, worm harnesses, spoons, deep diving cranks, a variety of Rapalas and many more that I don't know how to describe.
I have my boat set up for trolling T bars front and back, gps trolling motor, side and down scan units. So I am thinking about trying trolling. But I had a few questions, is there a certain speed I should target? would say 10# braid with a flouro leader be best? what is the best way to know if my offerings are down on the bottom?
Obtw I was going to post pictures of all the lures, but cant transfer them from my phone to this pc.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

The 10# braid will be fine to use. There is an app called precision trolling that gives the dive curve on crank baits. you would need to buy the app. They do the curves with 10# mono and 10# braid.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Anytime I use braid, I tie a 36-48" flurocarbon leader on (jigging or trolling) inland or Erie. (longer for Erie)
You will learn quick about certain lures and their dive characteristics..simply throw one out in say 8ft depth and see what it takes to tap the bottom going 1mph For me, the first part of the trolling season is using worm harnesses and only going 0.75 to 1.25 with them... You'll have to add some weight or use jet diver 10's (to go 10ft down) Jets & Dipseys are a whole other world/ discussion. Stinger Spoons are an awesome lure for trolling (inland or Erie) These are great because constantly adding worms to harnesses can get old.
The most crucial part of trolling is using a depth counter reel.. If you don't have that, its VERY difficult to repeat your success or adjust your depths to avoid a miserable day on the water.
Erie dearies w/ nightcrawlers on them catch fish! Casting/trolling you name it... add a stinger hook to them so the smaller fish can't steal your worm all day! Good luck!


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

BaddFish said:


> Anytime I use braid, I tie a 36-48" flurocarbon leader on (jigging or trolling) inland or Erie. (longer for Erie)
> You will learn quick about certain lures and their dive characteristics..simply throw one out in say 8ft depth and see what it takes to tap the bottom going 1mph For me, the first part of the trolling season is using worm harnesses and only going 0.75 to 1.25 with them... You'll have to add some weight or use jet diver 10's (to go 10ft down) Jets & Dipseys are a whole other world/ discussion. Stinger Spoons are an awesome lure for trolling (inland or Erie) These are great because constantly adding worms to harnesses can get old.
> The most crucial part of trolling is using a depth counter reel.. If you don't have that, its VERY difficult to repeat your success or adjust your depths to avoid a miserable day on the water.
> Erie dearies w/ nightcrawlers on them catch fish! Casting/trolling you name it... add a stinger hook to them so the smaller fish can't steal your worm all day! Good luck!


 The Lake I'm planning on fishing is known for walleye, but Id prolly be in 15-25ft water (nowake) without buying a line counter reel right away, I am guessing it will be a educated guess, to wether my offerings are in the strike zone. I am guessing I can add lead to a worm harness or erie dearie to keep them down plus keeping my speed very slow. Would I see my pole bouncing if I'm dragging bottom, and if so pick up speed a tad to keep it from snagging?


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

For now you can use the clip on line counter. I use them and have no problems with them. That way you will know how much line you have out.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Sometimes pounding or tapping the sandy/gravel bottom with a rapala or Berkley flicker shad is what triggers the hit... but for me on inland lakes, usually gotta run your lures a foot or so above the bottom or any fish marks. Really depends on mood of the fish. Lately, I need a psychologist to figure the $%%&&# out! LOL


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

BaddFish said:


> Sometimes pounding or tapping the sandy/gravel bottom with a rapala or Berkley flicker shad is what triggers the hit... but for me on inland lakes, usually gotta run your lures a foot or so above the bottom or any fish marks. Really depends on mood of the fish. Lately, I need a psychologist to figure the $%%&&# out! LOL


Do Walleye bite up like a Crappie? and isnt hard structure, like old road bed houses, rocky bottoms good walleye spots?


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

You could also try the right weight bottom bouncer.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

multi species angler said:


> You could also try the right weight bottom bouncer.


Whats a good all round weight bottom bouncer, if I'm fishing say 15-25fow with 10# braid and a worm harness?


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Tom 513 said:


> Do Walleye bite up like a Crappie? and isnt hard structure, like old road bed houses, rocky bottoms good walleye spots?


Sure do...but also bite down IMO. They just inhale like a vacuum off the bottom..
IMO- Walleye that are on the bottom that are active feeders are usually in skinny water (7-8ft or less) Walleye on the bottom in say 12ft and up are not as active and/or are a neutral/negative fish- ESPECIALLY ERIE.
Walleye are opportunistic feeders/predators- last year we caught them in very muddy, 2 feet of water in waves that looked like an old washing machine!

I'd probably start w/ 1/4-3/8 oz bottom bouncer- depends on how you fish? speed, etc..


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ristorap- Im not sure what a clip on line counter is? is Google my friend on this one? thanks

Baddfish- I bought some Flickershad for my last Saugeye hunt. Also are you saying its best to target shallower water for active fish 8 fow and less? It sounds like I need to take my notes and hit the water.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Yep! Use Google, I think Berkley still make them, you clip it on to your rod and run your line through it and it keeps track of how much line you have out. (so you can repeat your success)

Well, I'm no expert- especially this year! Its kind of a loaded question...
Do yourself a favor, with water temps in the 50's & even low 60's cover 12ft or less water regularly, and do it much later in the day and even in the dark if you can.
IMO fish that are at 15ft in 16ft of water are neutral fish, but they can be caught. Flickershads can catch fish right now for sure..(this week long cold front is not going to help!)


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Tom 513 I think Berkley still makes them. Rapala did have them on there web site. I use the Rapala line counters. I went to the web site they are under tools .


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I have the clip on type of line counter. And the one I got at Walmart and I believe it’s a Shakespeare. Really inexpensive way to have line counter without having to buy a whole setup and you can detach it once you have the line set. Zero it out and place on another rod and set the line for another rod. Pretty clever. I’m not sure on how accurate it is but I’m sure once you get bit you will know where to put the line next time.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

promag I am glad to here that I am not the only one that uses the clip on line counter.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

ristorap said:


> promag I am glad to here that I am not the only one that uses the clip on line counter.


Yeah they definitely work. Went up to Canada one year and saw marks on my finder down about 30ft or so. I had some minny dipsey’s and spoons and found some nice lake trout using the line counters I was able to get the line set in where I needed to and catch some fish. It was the only way to get some action on that trip. Definitely worth tring. Best part is they work with any rod so you can set up your spinning gear and troll with smaller line and lures.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

A fishing buddy and me tried different ones . we liked the rapala line counters the best. They fit the different types of rods we used. They have the light up line counter to see in low light.


----------

